# This weekends show



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

That's strange! Our schooling shows have been fairly large and not too different from past year. I just came back from a week at a rated show that was HUGE! There were at LEAST 30 per division. 3 rings a day that started around 7:30 and ended around 8pm. And I'm going back this week for round 2, which is supposed to be much bigger. People came in from as far as 10 hours away. Who knows!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That IS odd! :shock: Maybe it was the heat.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just talked to a friend and she went to the 2 day hunt show at rosemont (it usually has so many trailers they run out of parking and there were maybe 5 trailers there...???? A TWO DAY SHOW! It had to be the heat...


----------

